
Egypt zoo accused of painting donkey to look like a zebra - okket
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-44968509
======
xellisx
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/102425...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/10242586/Chinese-
zoo-substitutes-lion-with-dog.html)

~~~
eboyjr
At least they weren't using stuffed animals

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-middle-
east-17817602/gaz...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-middle-
east-17817602/gaza-zoo-resorts-to-displaying-stuffed-animals)

------
pcunite
Fake Zoos?

~~~
glup
I didn't get it until I read your post out loud.

------
TheGrassyKnoll
Maybe those guys could work on Trump and make him look like a president.

~~~
lupinglade
Or we could just replace him with a donkey.

